# Apple-Brown Sugar Bacon



## briankinlaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Today I bought 27kilos(60lbs) of Pork Belly.... We love Bacon!  I Dry Cure bacon, but My wife prefers Wet Cured(brine) to the dry.  I have tried to fool her, but her taste buds can always catch me.  I have been curing and smoking more years than I can count.  I don't claim to be a expert or master but the method I use has never failed me.  I would love to use some of the cures you guys have access in America.  Here in Europe I can only buy Curing Salt with 1.5% Nitrite.  This is really not a problem, 1.5% is good enough and secures the right texture and color for any curing job be wet or dry.













DSC_0180.JPG



__ briankinlaw
__ Dec 10, 2014






So, here is the pork belly after washing and laid out for the stitching process.  I see people here in the bacon forums sometimes having problems with the cure being uniform (as in the texture and color).  I have learned over years you have to adjust, adapt and experiment.  Producing cold smoked Bacon really is a art form. 

Stitching.... I learned this from a The University of North Carolina website on Production of Cured Meats.   Stitching can also be used in combination with Dry Curing.  It insures a uniform, color and texture in bacon and other cured meats. 













DSC_0184.JPG



__ briankinlaw
__ Dec 10, 2014


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Using an Injector, inject your brine cure between the fat layers on all four sides and several place on top.  I have been using this method for the past 10 years and it has never failed me once.


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 10, 2014)

I have these pork bellys in My Apple-Brown Sugar cure.  What I do is mix the Curing salt, 1 cup brown sugar, and Mix apple juice with water 60/40.  After everything is dissolved.  I use my injector to "Stitch" the pork belly.  then Place them in the cure I keep it outside in my Hof.  You need to maintain a temperature between 34 to 40 degrees.  Since it's winter time this is not a problem.  I'll keep this in the cure for 10 days or so... no more than 12 days.  I post the next step with pictures.  I wash it all off and let hang for two days to drain and dry.  Then I coat them with brown sugar syrup (I make by boiling until thick and sticky) and black pepper.  I'll cold smoke it for 1 week.  See you later with pictures...  













DSC_0017.JPG



__ briankinlaw
__ Dec 7, 2014





This is what my last batch looked like when finished, (sorry I dont have a better picture)


----------



## chilefarmer (Dec 10, 2014)

Good looking bellies. Watching for more photos. CF


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## brican (Dec 10, 2014)

BrianKinlaw said:


> Producing cold smoked Bacon really is a art form.


I totally agree with you on this  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ... It is the only way that I do all of our bacon


----------



## disco (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! That is a stunning load of bacon. Can I help you out by storing some for you?

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice load of bacon!


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 15, 2014)

Great Job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the meat looks fantastic to begin with. so you are injecting and then dry rub? the other you make is in a brinesolution as well?

thanks,

Tom


----------

